# ac line



## sawsjan (Jun 30, 2011)

dear 
i get fluctuation in my electric supply line 
can any one get me out of it 
the connections arre ok 
is here any device to cover it up


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

sawsjan said:


> dear
> i get fluctuation in my electric supply line
> can any one get me out of it
> the connections arre ok
> is here any device to cover it up


 
You must have a bad transformer.



You should call your power company..


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

It's obviously outside the capability of an electrical engineer....... Call an electrician.


----------



## Tonynose188 (Jul 4, 2011)

They Make whole house surge protectors and other devices that attach directly to your main panel to manage irregular voltage spikes or drops.:thumbsup:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Give us the locations of all your missile sites and the wherabouts of Taliban leadership and then I will tell you how to regulate the power supply. Deal?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> Give us the locations of all your missile sites and the wherabouts of Taliban leadership and then I will tell you how to regulate the power supply. Deal?


My vote for best post ever. (Aside from the post about beheading with a bowie knife)


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> You must have a bad transformer.
> 
> 
> 
> You should call your power company..


Here is your answer.


----------

